# Bruce Bowen



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Just curious... what do you guys think of his 8 or 9 videos on YouTube where he kicks players, trips players, knees players in the nuts and on 2 separate occasions he did a flying judo kick to the face of an opposing player?

It is completely obvious when looking at the videos that he is doing these things on purpose. Sticking his legs beneath other players when they are in the air shooting a jump shot. What do you guys think about that? I think he is a coward. Just curious what you Spurs fans think of him.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

I think you'd better watch what you say before he comes after you.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I got him on speed dial... number 3 on his current hit list is brandon roy per my request, if you have anyone you'd like to be hit i can ask him too.


btw ur sig speaks volumes on ur basketball knowledge.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

So you guys know he is dirty and you embrace it?

Wow.

What class your team has.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Is the Blazers fan saying our team has no class? Haha, Ok. why hasnt this thread been closed? Isn't this baiting?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Im not gona lock this thread...yet, so be catious on what yall say...

But bruce bowen is not dirty, he is an old school player in a new era where players dont like to place defense and dont remember how you play defense, so it looks dirty.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

hi im new said:


> Is the Blazers fan saying our team has no class? Haha, Ok. why hasnt this thread been closed? Isn't this baiting?


Yeah, this isn't the Blazers with Rasheed and Bonzi and Damon (and Zach). Maybe we still have Miles, but that shows that you haven't been following the league enough to know what the Blazers are about.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> Im not gona lock this thread...yet, so be catious on what yall say...
> 
> But bruce bowen is not dirty, he is an old school player in a new era where players dont like to place defense and dont remember how you play defense, so it looks dirty.



Now that's just silly, honestly. If one elite NBA player had called him out on his playing then maybe I'd agree. But numerous NBA players have made comments about Bowen and his dirty play. Go to YouTube and you can see him stick his foot out where players are trying to land. 

If you want to play good defense, then do it. Bowen IS a good defender, but if someone ends up getting a shot off, that is NO EXCUSE to position yourself so that you may get them injured. It's one of those moves that the refs have no basis to do anything about. 

Playing at the gym, I remember one time how proud I was that the guy I guarded never touched the ball on the offensive end all game long. I had just watched him pour over half of his teams points in the previous game, and he was a shooter. I denied him the ball by playing the passing lanes. If I guard someone, I go up to block or make the shooter adjust the shot. I don't kick my foot out so that maybe he'll trip and roll an ankle on it. Pathetic. 

Good defender, but I can not stand the guy for these reasons.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

your sig is very classy.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

All of these clips are subject to interpretation. "Dirt" is in the eye of the beholder. Bowen has come under such scrutiny that it is hardly surprising to see a few You Tube clips from anti-Spurs fans supporting their sour grapes attitudes about the Spurs. In the super-fast action of the NBA, you probably could find some similar clips for just about every player in the league.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

sasaint said:


> In the super-fast action of the NBA, you probably could find some similar clips for just about every player in the league.


Okay well why are there only clips about Bowen and not anyone else purposely trying to trip players? NO ONE does this except dirty players like Bowen.

Every time I hear someone say "Bowen is a great defender" I laugh because he is a cheater and a joke. I can't wait till he retires. Or someone gets mad enough at him to break his ankles when he tries to shoot.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Resume said:


> only clips about Bowen and not anyone else purposely trying to trip players?


who is steve nash.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Im not a Bowen fan and no the way he plays is not how the elite level defenders use to play back in the day, not even close.


----------



## AbbeyRaven (Nov 23, 2007)

It's amazing who is "dirty" and who isn't. Stockton and Malone did some serious stuff in there time (remember David Robinson getting knocked out "by accident?") and no one said boo. Kobe has tangled with Raja, MMiller and Manu (and that's just on the court) and he's the face of the NBA? C'mon. Bowen just isn't pretty or marketable, so he gets the hate.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

They both were borderline dirty, and Kobe isnt the face of the NBA, but is one of its best players


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> Im not gona lock this thread...yet, so be catious on what yall say...
> 
> But bruce bowen is not dirty, he is an old school player in a new era where players dont like to place defense and dont remember how you play defense, so it looks dirty.


:rotf:

Are you kidding me? That is what you use to justify fly-kicks and deliberately trying to injure a player?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

haha

if dey hate dem let em hate and watch dem championshps pile up


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Bruce bowen is a great defender, perhaps the best perimeter defender in the league. But he is dirty...


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

hah, the guy who made this thread is banned.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

TheRoc5 said:


> Im not gona lock this thread...yet, so be catious on what yall say...
> 
> But bruce bowen is not dirty, he is an old school player in a new era where players dont like to place defense and dont remember how you play defense, so it looks dirty.


You're 18, why dont you lecture us on all the "old school" ball you used to watch. Bruce Bowen is the dirties player in the league. Spurs fans love to sweep that under the rug when trying to go with their clean cut image.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

hi im new said:


> who is steve nash.


He does it once and hes dirty, but theres countless examples of Bowen doing it and he is not?

Good post. Probably one of the best I've ever seen. Serious.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

AbbeyRaven said:


> It's amazing who is "dirty" and who isn't. Stockton and Malone did some serious stuff in there time (remember David Robinson getting knocked out "by accident?") and no one said boo. Kobe has tangled with Raja, MMiller and Manu (and that's just on the court) and he's the face of the NBA? C'mon. Bowen just isn't pretty or marketable, so he gets the hate.


When people talk about dirty players of the 90's Stock is the first guy mentioned, and by assosiation Malone is named as well, so there goes your point. And there were plenty of threads about Kobe when he made those plays. 

So because of that, its "amazing" that Bowen is a dirty player?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

R-Star said:


> He does it once and hes dirty, but theres countless examples of Bowen doing it and he is not?


I never said BB wasnt dirty, nor have i ever said that he is. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Bruce Bowen is pretty damn dirty, and I wouldn't want em any other way.

That said, does he seem, well you know, a lot tamer so far this season? Which is pretty weird because he's having a pretty good season.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I have no problem with Spurs fans who admit hes dirty. I mean hey, it sure as hell works for you guys. Hes been a big piece of the team for a long time. Do I hate him? Yea. But even though I want to punch him in the face, he gets the job done and doesnt get called for it. And that works.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

R-Star said:


> I have no problem with Spurs fans who admit hes dirty. I mean hey, it sure as hell works for you guys. Hes been a big piece of the team for a long time. Do I hate him? Yea. But even though I want to punch him in the face, he gets the job done and doesnt get called for it. And that works.


But can you honestly say that you wouldn't want him on your team?


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

The reactions in this thread from Spurs fans are reason enough to say that they don't care, think it's funny, deny it, or want people banned for bringing it up.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

only way to counter bowen's dirty play is for another team to employ the same tactics to one of the spurs' star players...simple as that...unfortunate for duncan, parker, and manu, but that is the only solution i see...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

It's amazing how people complain about how soft the NBA is, but then turn around and complain about how physical players like Bowen are. Can't say I completely blame them though. I'd hate for my team to have to go up against such a great defender as well.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> The reactions in this thread from Spurs fans are reason enough to say that they don't care, think it's funny, deny it, or want people banned for bringing it up.


well its hard to care anymore after you see the same **** day after day on thread after thread. i get tired of defending him, and when you do defend him, you are called a homer, etc. so after a while, you just kind of ignore it, its a lose lose situation.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

The same thread day after day? doesnt that tell you something? maybe he is afterall dirty right? lol


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ezealen said:


> It's amazing how people complain about how soft the NBA is, but then turn around and complain about how physical players like Bowen are. Can't say I completely blame them though. I'd hate for my team to have to go up against such a great defender as well.


Rolled ankles dont equal great defenders.

What a stupid ****ing post.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ezealen said:


> But can you honestly say that you wouldn't want him on your team?


If I was going on a championship run, I'd take prime Bowen for sure. And when people complained, I'd tell them Bowen isnt dirty and that they're just stupid and hate him for being awesome.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Rolled ankles dont equal great defenders.
> 
> What a stupid ****ing post.


No, but being on the NBA all-defensive first team three years in a row and being runner-up for the DPOY twice does.

I really don't see what everyone posting in this thread, complaining about Bowen, hopes to accomplish. You really think complaining to the three spurs fans who actually visit this forum is going to do anything? He's been in the league for 14 years now, so if the league was going to do anything serious to him, they'd have done it a long time ago. But obviously, they haven't seen anything they'd consider that bad, and with him usually guarding the biggest star on a team, you'd think the league would go to pretty big lengths to protect its prospects. And really, fourteen years in the league being dirty and all he's done is roll a few ankles? I admit that's being careless and more physical than needs be, but for Christ's sakes, y'all act as if he's getting away with freakin murder here!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

All Net said:


> The same thread day after day? doesnt that tell you something? maybe he is afterall dirty right? lol


What that tells me is that people who get beat by the spurs in the playoffs complain a lot.

and I did not say the same thread day after day.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ezealen said:


> No, but being on the NBA all-defensive first team three years in a row and being runner-up for the DPOY twice does.
> 
> I really don't see what everyone posting in this thread, complaining about Bowen, hopes to accomplish. You really think complaining to the three spurs fans who actually visit this forum is going to do anything? He's been in the league for 14 years now, so if the league was going to do anything serious to him, they'd have done it a long time ago. But obviously, they haven't seen anything they'd consider that bad, and with him usually guarding the biggest star on a team, you'd think the league would go to pretty big lengths to protect its prospects. And really, fourteen years in the league being dirty and all he's done is roll a few ankles? I admit that's being careless and more physical than needs be, but for Christ's sakes, y'all act as if he's getting away with freakin murder here!



I got real drunk last night and am grumpy today. 

I want to punch Bruce Bowen in the throat.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

R-Star said:


> I got real drunk last night and am grumpy today.
> 
> I want to punch Bruce Bowen in the throat.


That's ganna be pretty hard to do on a rolled ankle.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Rolled ankles dont equal great defenders.
> 
> What a stupid ****ing post.



he is a ****ing great defender what the **** are you smoking this guy can shut out anyboduy he would kill you if he saw you i hope if he does see you i hope he does.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

this is why this thread should have been locked. no good can come of it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> this is why this thread should have been locked. no good can come of it.


There's absolutely nothing wrong with the discussion itself, but the person who started this thread was obviously trying to bait.


----------

